# Need Wiring Connection Help



## speedre9 (Dec 16, 2014)

Got my controller board, yes it's Chinese, but I need some help. I can understand where to connect the motors and the spindle  and the main power but, I don't know where to connect the e stop button, or the limits and home switches, when I'm ready to add them in on my system. HELP! I'm starting the wiring today. Image of board added. I know I must be crazy!!


----------



## Pmedic828 (Dec 16, 2014)

This should help - see link http://quattrostep.scienceontheweb.net/manual.pdf


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 16, 2014)

The parallel port has 5 input lines, pins; 10, 11, 12, 13, 15.  You need to use a common limit switch for each of the axis inputs (Home, +Limit, -Limit), so for X-axis you would connect the limit switch to IN1 (pin 10 in Mach3), if you have 3 separate limit switches for those functions, then you would need to wire them in series.  The E-Stop could be connected to IN4 or IN5.  IN4 is probably pin 13 in Mach3, the default for the E-stop.

It looks like there are also some other inputs that are accessible by using the GPIO (20 pin) connector.  You would have to find a cable and breakout connector for that.

Cable  http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/M3AAA-2020K/M3AAA-2020K-ND/474

Breakout   http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/2315049/277-2264-ND/1982808

I assume you have the manual for the board, if not, here is the link.

http://www.omc-stepperonline.com/download/pdf/3_Axis_TB6600_CNC_Driver_Board_Users_Manual.pdf


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 16, 2014)

to add to what jim has said, in the manual it shows pin numbers and their uses. look at pins 10,11,12,13,15 they are labeled in1 thru in5 on your board.
and you have 5v or a ground there available so you can use input hi or low in the setup in mach3

3-Axis TB6600 CNC Driver Board Users Manual
3 
sales@stepperonline.com  www.omc-stepperonline.com
PIN Pin Symbols                  Description 
1       PWM                                   0-10V output control 
2       STEPX                                X axis pulse 
3       DIRX                                   X axis direction 
4       STEPY                                Y axis pulse 
5       DIRY                                   Y axis direction 
6       STEPZ                                Z axis pulse 
7       DIRZ                                    Z axis direction 
8       STEPA                                Extending axis pulse 
9       DIRA/Reply 1                      Extending axis direction/Relay 1 control   
(If control relay 1, please linking-up the jumper) 
10      LIMIT-1                                LPT input signal 1 
11      LIMIT-2                                LPT input signal 2 
12      LIMIT-3                                LPT input signal 3 
13      LIMIT-4                                LPT input signal 4 
14      ENABLE_ALL                     All axis enable input 
15      LIMIT-5                                LPT input signal 5 
16      RELAY2                              Relay 2 control 
17      RELAY3                              Relay 3 control 
5V      5V                                        Power for MCU (+5V) 
GND GND                                 GND 


 steve


----------



## speedre9 (Dec 16, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> The parallel port has 5 input lines, pins; 10, 11, 12, 13, 15.  You need to use a common limit switch for each of the axis inputs (Home, +Limit, -Limit), so for X-axis you would connect the limit switch to IN1 (pin 10 in Mach3), if you have 3 separate limit switches for those functions, then you would need to wire them in series.  The E-Stop could be connected to IN4 or IN5.  IN4 is probably pin 13 in Mach3, the default for the E-stop.
> 
> It looks like there are also some other inputs that are accessible by using the GPIO (20 pin) connector.  You would have to find a cable and breakout connector for that.
> 
> ...



I get the e stop connection but I don't understand the limit switch connection. If I use a limit switch for each end of travel, say x plus and x negative travel, they would connect to IN1, and the same for Y axis, but to IN2 ,and IN 3 for Z axis travel. Is that correct? And because I'm not sure how is series wired?


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 16, 2014)

speedre9 said:


> I get the e stop connection but I don't understand the limit switch connection. If I use a limit switch for each end of travel, say x plus and x negative travel, they would connect to IN1, and the same for Y axis, but to IN2 ,and IN 3 for Z axis travel. Is that correct? And because I'm not sure how is series wired?



That is correct, X to IN1, Y to IN2, Z to IN3

The diagram below shows 2 switches in series.  This particular diagram shows a battery, a light bulb, and 2 switches.  Both switches must be closed for the light bulb to turn on.




Normally when using Mach3, I use only one limit switch for each axis.  It performs all 3 functions, Home, and +/- Limit.

Here is a picture of the Y axis limit on a machine I'm working on right now.



And this is the cam profile




I have one of these cams for each end of the travel on both the X and Y axis.  You would have to modify the cams a bit to fit your Z axis.


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 17, 2014)

here is a pdf of the mach3 installation guide that I found helpful
section 4.6 goes into good detail about different methods of wiring
if short on pins you can use 1 pin for all six limit switches wired in series
mach3 knows what switch opened because it knows the direction it is sending the axis.
steve


----------

